# MERM binding is already shot...



## slickjohannes (Jun 16, 2014)

So I've opened my MERM (maybe) 40 times... and my binding is shot. As in the cover is completely detached from the spine.

I read that these are notorious for having weak bindings, but how can I fix this? I thought about two part epoxy, but fear that this may soak into the pages.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Jun 17, 2014)

Mine is starting to fall apart too. I hope someone weighs in.


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 17, 2014)

that's no good. maybe a local bookstore or used bookstore could give some advice on rebinding. mine has taken a beating, being transferred to and from work every day for two months, and it's still in tact. i'm not exactly gentle with it either when i'm using it. i'll have to keep an eye on mine.


----------



## Mike M PE (Jun 17, 2014)

The 12th edition was known for that. My 13th held up fine and gentle is NOT a word ever used with me. Be careful what you do as an "over zealous" proctor might take it. I know because one of the guys from my review course had it happen to him (Illinois) when his HVAC book was coming apart and he had them the book bound with metal rings...

Mike


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Jun 17, 2014)

When the binding on mine falls apart, I'd likely take it off and get the pages bound with a 3-hole punch or spiral binding at the local print shop.


----------



## PPI (Jun 17, 2014)

PPI is committed to customer satisfaction. If you have purchased a PPI product with defective binding, please contact us at [email protected]. PPI will either replace the product, provide an RA# and prepaid shipping label, or issue a full refund. To expedite the claim, please provide photos of cover and the reported defect.


----------



## Porter_ (Jun 18, 2014)

^ that's pretty cool of PPi.


----------



## slickjohannes (Jun 23, 2014)

PPI said:


> PPI is committed to customer satisfaction. If you have purchased a PPI product with defective binding, please contact us at [email protected]. PPI will either replace the product, provide an RA# and prepaid shipping label, or issue a full refund. To expedite the claim, please provide photos of cover and the reported defect.




So I just wanted to clear the air for any future readers of this post. I contacted PPI with the pictures of my binding. I was later informed that the spines on the MERM's are hollow spines, i.e. the hardcover portion of the spine is not adhered to the page binding. Upon closer inspection, it appears that this is, in fact, by design and I do not have an issue. Ultimately, I have no problems with my MERM at the moment. Thanks to PPI for being so forward on this one.


----------



## P-E (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine got real beat up from all the hours of use. The spine separated immediately but the book is still intact. The battle scars give it character.


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Jul 9, 2014)

For thick hardbound books, it's fairly normal to have the center pages detached from the hardcover. Mechanically, this makes sense so the glued portions of the binding aren't strained due to the curvature created from opening the book and having it rest open at 180 degrees.


----------



## slickjohannes (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah, I read that in the MERM chapter regarding Literature Boundary Conditions.


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Sep 8, 2014)

That was my favorite chapter too! :beerchug:


----------



## GaryD (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought the integrity of a hardbound book is largely influenced by the environment the book resides in. I think if the book is in a highly humid environment (RH &gt; 70%) it is more susceptible to adhesive failures due to the possibility of condensation acting as a barrier between the spine and adhesive. What do you guys think? I don't really have any testing knowledge of this aspect but it is probably covered by Lindberg somewhere...


----------



## goodal (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine fell apart in 2009 as well, before the test, no less. PPI sent me a new one free of charge except shipping. Its still in pristine condition on my desk here at work. The one i actually used for the test is in a box molding somewhere with a broken spine.


----------

